# Vote for your favorite dumb question/comment/topic on Masscops



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I thought this would make for an interesting poll and discussion. All of the above choices are redundant topics, questions and statements that have become longtime running jokes on the board. Which of these, in your opinion, is the dumbest? :fun:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Crap, I thought about the CJ major one and then I forgot to add it to the poll... of course, you're only allowed to enter 10 options anyway. I suppose I could have left out one of the dumbass speeding ticket whines.

I also thought about the horrible misspellings and lack of punctuation, but I dint no howe to make it fitin


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

BEST POST :baby13:

*BY MARLBOROUGHPD*

That is how you would look at brazilians in marlborough until we got a wild batch move into the city. This batch was causing all kinds of mayhem. I guess the bad batch pushed the good bunch we had before because it seems like you cant find a brazilian around town that doesnt think they are better than everyone else.

The day after Christmas we (the family) were making a trip into Boston. Before we left town, my dad had to go to the bank and cash a check. Driving in downtown on our way to the bank, a brazilian female basically double parks out in front of this store to pick her friend up. My dad decides that since we are in Marlborough, his jurisdiction although off-duty, he would say something. So he pulls up and says "you cant double park here". She says "Im not double parking." He says back to her "yeah, you are clearly double parking." After he said that she snapped right back and said "hey, why dont you go take care of your business." *After that he whipped out his badge in his wallet and told her "I show you taking care of my business lady, Marlborough Police."* She changed her tune real quick after that and said "well, im just here to pick up my friend." My dad felt he held up traffic enough so he took off and went to the bank then Boston. So from now on, no breaks will be given by him to brazilians while he is on-duty. The brazilians we got here suck, they all obsess over soccer and think they are better than everyone else and all move around like a pack of wolves. You're lucky you got a good bunch where you are.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think the consensus here is that marlboroughpd is the Masscops Loser Mascot. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

The folks who use the shoutbox as a search function get my vote.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Not so much the topics but the email's... "I registered two months ago, how do I post something?" or "Can you give me information on a case being investigated by [department name], I am just looking for the outcome". I also love the numerous tipster email's reporting crime from all over the US. I think I only followed up on one of them because it involved a baby in a meth lab in MO. Turns out it was a credible tip. I just don't know why they didn't contact their own PD???


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

After MarlboroughPD got banned, I had to go back and re-read all of his posts just for humor... It was a good 45 minutes worth of entertainment. 

Oh and I have to agree with Wolfman on his post... I fall right into the MSP score inquiry catergory... :blush:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

"hOW due eye sponSor my-self to the full-time Acadamey?" :fun: :beat:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

"I got an 85 on the Civil Service exam for Boston PD, do I have a chance?"

Or my 2nd favorite right now is the guy asking to talk to a MSP trooper about the "Brotherhood of the Badge". Now that's funny.


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

Wolfman, want to hear something funny.this is how stupid some of the people I work with are.I had an officer a few weeks ago asking me if it was true that the MSP was going to be taking over the Sheriff's Departments.I looked at him shook my head laughing and while walking away from him said to myself," thank god I work with a dog" and if it wasn't for him I would definately move on.I've actually heard the same rumor in the past.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I have my personal favorite about a certain "merge" as well. Don't believe anything you hear until you see it, that's my motto.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey fscpd, you stole my idea !!! Anyway, is that the particular post that got him banned or was it something else ?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

1. Anything by Marborocitizen.
2. I have no exhaust system on my car and I speed, why is da fuzz always picking on me.
3. My nieghbors play there music to loud, can I kill them and call it self defense?
4. Where will the holiday MSP speed traps be this year?
5. How can I get out of a ticket when im clearly guilty?
6. Can Constables form swat teams?
7. Why doesnt mass. allow ex cons to own bazzokas?
8. I spent 23 years in the pen for rape,arson ,murder and rape, what are my chances of getting hired by Boston PD?
9. What kind of lights can I have in my car?
10. And the 30 other threads by the same poster makes about is it leagal to have scanners in my 82' rust and bondo'd honda civic with a $3000 light package. And then spending hours online looking through MGL's looking for loopholes so he can justify his lights, but then the library kicked him out.
10a. How close can I get my car and clothes to look like a police car and uniform before it becomes inpersonateing? :ermm:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I would like to submit "Clocking a cars speed" to the list.


----------



## tarc (May 4, 2005)

Also, my neighbors, brother's, cousin's, sister's, dog who ate my ex-girlfriend's trig homework, told me that MSP will have (insert here)a new test, will be calling all those who scored a 76 on the test, will merge with the VT and NY State Police, to form one major- elite police force, who will then absorb all departments with less than 50 officers and then will invade Canada.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Between the "I got a ticket, how do I beat it?" and the "Sherrif's aren't cops, yes they are, no they aren't" posts, I find the it's "not fair posts" to be the most annoying.

"It's not fair... I got a ticket for going too fast."
"It's not fair... it's so hard to get on a department, afterall I graduated with a 2-year degree from Shitburger College, I should be hired right away."
"It's not fair... I can't sponsor myself to a full-time academy."

The posts where you could find the answer to your question in .9 seconds by utilizing the search function? Those suck.

aLlso de Post's wear ppl dosent' use proper gramma and; punkuation, nd spelling.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

WE'RE INVADING CANADA??? 8-O Cool! I just hope I don't have to show a permit for the blue lights on my Gremlin when entering the country. :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I need to ask a trooper or officer a question. It is important, please PM. (do not)


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

A very good friend of mine that we went to different schools together told me he found a gas station with an unlocked door. he went inside and scratched all the lottery tickets. About a thousand. If he only cashes the one's that are less than 50 bucks will he get in trouble? I told him I would help him out, but because I have a clean record I do not know what to tell him. Does the federal government usually get involved in things like this?


----------



## tarc (May 4, 2005)

To add to 94C's post.....I forgot to mention that I am currently a CJ major and have three apps pending for Aux positions. Do you think my friends stupidity will hurt my chances to get in?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Don't forget "In the good ole days we used to"

or the more popular " In Texas we did ......"


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sheesh! 5 votes for "Rate My ______!" You dullards have no sense of humor. :mrgreen:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

People with under 10 posts slamming on members who've been active more then two years...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Sheesh! 5 votes for "Rate My ______!" You dullards have no sense of humor. :mrgreen:


I like the "Rate My_____!" posts I think they are funny and you never know what to expect :GNANA:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

See:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21257
It it's in the top 2


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i voted for the "sheriff not a cop" topic. seems like allot of that stuff going on here.

as far as people clueless about getting a job , without family history in law enforcement trying to figure out the political web that surrounds the police work is confusing at best.

have seen some poor bastard in a 3 piece suit waiting in line outside a school to take the civil service test or getting there at 0700 for a test that won't start till almost noontime.

no CJ degree for me , but wouldn't it stand to reason if you got a degree in accounting then you should be able to get a job as an accountant ?

with some experience over the years it may seem silly when people make some of these comments ,but after a couple of years and the realization that i would not become a fire fighter or cop i think of these poor souls and how many will fail to grab the brass ring


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I like the ones where the guy wants to be a cop, and he mentions some "minor" problems with the police in the past...then after prodding it's all kinds of stuff with drugs, resisting arrest, DUI, a&B.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Didn't see one for people who resurrect threads that have been dormant for a year...


:L: Holy old thread batman!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Why hasn't DJDJSuckalotofcock been mentioned yet?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

While I voted for the ebay one...because I hate reading those things...There has to be something about everyone typing search things in the shoutbox...(i'm not going back 4 pages and reading all the posts...if someone said that...tough shit)...UGH.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

How about the deliberate sh*t stirring posts like "Why are all State Police such assh*les", or "I got pulled over by department X, and they are such d*ckheads", and my personal favorite "Why do State Police investigate crime X?".


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

forgive me for i have sinned..........

i am guilty of resurrecting the old assault weapon thread

will have to check those dates a little better.

honest mistake from a FNG


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

"I drive an old police car while wearing my uniform, over state lines all while speeding. Why do these Trooper needs to waste _my_ time and ask _me_ questions. Like what the hell... I work for Emergency Management damnit!"

That gets my vote.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

:dito:


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

MM1799 said:


> "I drive an old police car while wearing my uniform, over state lines all while speeding. Why do these Trooper needs to waste _my_ time and ask _me_ questions. Like what the hell... I work for Emergency Management damnit!"
> 
> That gets my vote.


:L: :L: Amen Brother!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

MM1799 said:


> "I drive an old police car while wearing my uniform, over state lines all while speeding. Why do these Trooper needs to waste _my_ time and ask _me_ questions. Like what the hell... I work for Emergency Management damnit!"
> 
> That gets my vote.


Mine too


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> "I drive an old police car while wearing my uniform, over state lines all while speeding. Why do these Trooper needs to waste _my_ time and ask _me_ questions. Like what the hell... I work for Emergency Management damnit!"
> 
> That gets my vote.


I second the motion!!!

Although this post is fresh in my mind .....and I am getting older....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Duff112 said:


> I second the motion!!!
> 
> Although this post is fresh in my mind .....and I am getting older....zzzzzzzzz


ALL THE WAY!!!!!!:baby21:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That one is the stupidest one lately...But there certainly has been ones more stupid than that


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

I remember reading the post from the kid who was driving on his way to church or some nonsense with his buddy and got nabbed by a trooper who he couldnt see and almost accidently ran over. Then blamed the sun. =D> Quality!!!!

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19420



94c said:


> A very good friend of mine that we went to different schools together told me he found a gas station with an unlocked door. he went inside and scratched all the lottery tickets. About a thousand. If he only cashes the one's that are less than 50 bucks will he get in trouble? I told him I would help him out, but because I have a clean record I do not know what to tell him. Does the federal government usually get involved in things like this?


94C Tell me that your kiddin!!!! thats hilarious!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

How about the "Is my knife illegal threads?" "I carry six knives around with me and they are not longer than my middle finger so if I get stopped by the cops are my knives illegal? The law soesn't specify my Ginsue (sp?) 2000 as illegal."


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Thread Resurrection?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I hate people.


----------

